# Job as an Uber Driver



## Tapiocamilktea (Jun 2, 2013)

I started driving for UberX at the beginning of this month after many failures with holding down full-time employment in corporate America. 

I could never keep a full-time job because of anxiety, inferiority complex, and general self-loathing.

Driving for Uber has actually been fun for the past month. You set your own hours and can drive as much or as a little as you want. I've been making around 12-14 dollars an hour before gas and maintenance.

It's something until something better comes along.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How are the tips?


----------



## Tapiocamilktea (Jun 2, 2013)

nubly said:


> How are the tips?


I've done roughly 150 rides, and have only received 4 tips totaling $21. It's not in the culture for passengers to tip. Which is lame.


----------

